# Ramsay Sticky Lemon Chicken impossible to cook that fast



## legend_018 (Jan 7, 2011)

OK, I've been cooking for awhile, so I know. But, if someone was a newbie - this would be very confusing. Not only does he cook everything in 7:00 minutes in the video. The video is only 7 minutes long. And even if it does take longer - he says to let it cook for 7 minutes, that's after you sear the chicken. 

I had 4 small thighs and it was most certainly not done in that amount of time. I had it on pretty high heat the whole time too. It didn't take that much longer, but he makes it look and makes it sound like everything could be on the table in 10 minutes. 

Just look up Sticky lemon chicken on google and his video will come up.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2011)

Did you miss the begining where is says:

Prep time: 10 minutes.
Cooking time: 25 minutes

Or am I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Did you miss the begining where is says:
> 
> Prep time: 10 minutes.
> Cooking time: 25 minutes
> ...



Yep, I can see where a beginner cook would be confused if they didn't catch the first part, however it looks like a wonderful recipe and one I will try.
 They only need to beep one word on Gordon.......but I sure wish he would comb his hair......actually I'd rather see him in a hair net. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mARkUax2jg0


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 7, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Did you miss the begining where is says:
> 
> Prep time: 10 minutes.
> Cooking time: 25 minutes
> ...



Nope you were looking at the correct one.


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 7, 2011)

If that's the case - than how does he do it in 7 minutes (The video is 7 minutes). I don't see any breaks being taking.


By the way: He actually does a pretty job at some basic recipes. I think he might even have a cookbook that is dedicated to quick, but very good types of recipes. I made this one tonight and it came out super.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 7, 2011)

legend_018 said:


> If that's the case - than how does he do it in 7 minutes (The video is 7 minutes). I don't see any breaks being taking.



That's just really really good camera work and editing and maybe food prep.  

I think this is a segment from his series "The F-word". All the recipes in that series are done in about 7 minutes, no matter what he is cooking.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2011)

What kind of stove is that he is using? It has rings like a wood stove or oil stove.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2011)

taxlady said:


> What kind of stove is that he is using? It has rings like a wood stove or oil stove.



I was wondering the same thing TL!!  Maybe someone across the pond can enlighten us?  It looks way cool.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2011)

I would hazard a guess that it is mains gas.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I would hazard a guess that it is mains gas.



With those rings? like on a wood cook stove?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2011)

Tax mate, I have a friend who has a mais gas wok burner in a water bath, the cast iron middle piece is removed when using the wok.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax mate, I have a friend who has a mais gas wok burner in a water bath, the cast iron middle piece is removed when using the wok.



Any idea of brand name? Or type?

I think you must be right about the gas. On closer examination, I notice there are burners in a different section of the stove. Kinda nifty, that section with the rings.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> .......but I sure wish he would comb his hair......actually I'd rather see him in a hair net.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mARkUax2jg0


Regarding Gorden Ramsay's hair...wait, I like the messy hair look on a man but I'd replace that warm-up suit with pajamas to round out the bedroom look. If a man can cook like that then I can forgive him for a lot of things. He needs to slow down though. He's like a chef on steroids.

Actually, I was dwelling on his hair so much that I missed the stove completely that everyone is discussing. Sorry to get off topic but some things are just that important


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Any idea of brand name? Or type?
> 
> I think you must be right about the gas. On closer examination, I notice there are burners in a different section of the stove. Kinda nifty, that section with the rings.


Sorry no, just a guess it may be bespoke.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> Regarding Gorden Ramsay's hair...wait, I like the messy hair look on a man but I'd replace that warm-up suit with pajamas to round out the bedroom look. If a man can cook like that then I can forgive him for a lot of things. He needs to slow down though. He's like a chef on steroids.
> 
> Actually, I was dwelling on his hair so much that I missed the stove completely that everyone is discussing. Sorry to get off topic but some things are just that important


We have two TV cooks called the Hairy Bikers, they have a real time 7 minute competition.Their barnets are more deranged than Rames the great.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 8, 2011)

I just HAD to google the Hairy Bikers before leaving this thread for the night...haha...they're like 2 big teddy bears and I love the dishes they make . The one is like a master of metaphors...so funny


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 8, 2011)

The perfect cooking show line-up: The Hairy Bikers and then The Two Fat Ladies!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> The perfect cooking show line-up: The Hairy Bikers and then The Two Fat Ladies!



That's what I thought of too.  They were a favorite cooking show of mine.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd love to see any of those shows while munching Sticky Lemon Chicken.  That recipe sounds fantastic!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm the missing link, the iron head biker


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 8, 2011)

(everyone's previous posts).

Interesting coincidence: I just checked out the photos posted by the original poster of this thread, Legend, in the member's pics (click under his avatar). There you will find a pic of his adorable daughter Chayse which he has titled "BedHead"...lol...(scroll down to last pic there). I think Chayse may be the the next cooking show chef! She's a real cutie by the way, and she has MY vote for sure!


----------

